
China's capital orders Arabic, Muslim symbols taken down - wajdiben
https://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKCN1UQ0JF
======
blacksmith_tb
Hmm, I haven't visited, but looking through online images of Beijing I see
plenty of English on shopfronts and buildings, will the authorities be
visiting McDonald's to have them cover up too? I am of course not serious,
tourists are happy to spend their money in those stores, which is in the
national interest.

~~~
rad_gruchalski
The article is clear that Chinese have a problem with Muslims and Arabic texts
based on religion associations, seems to be directed at halal, especially.

> Authorities in the Chinese capital have ordered halal restaurants and food
> stalls to remove Arabic script and symbols associated with Islam from their
> signs, part of an expanding national effort to “Sinicize” its Muslim
> population.

Officially seems to have “nothing to do” with the language.

~~~
partomniscient
So does this mean they're okay with all of the 'Chinatown' districts in the
places that aren't China (i.e. scattered all over the globe in most of the
larger cities) to the single foreign restaurant in the small village somewhere
all having to adopt the local language/alphabet - no pictures of dragons or
bamboo etc. etc? Or would they perhaps take offense at that?

~~~
rad_gruchalski
I don’t know the answers, I’m sorry. I only replied to the comment, based on
what the article says. I have no horse in this race.

~~~
partomniscient
I don't know the answers either unfortunately, I just wondered if they'd
considered the inverse situation?

